# Bravecto



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I have never heard of it, must be really new then. I won't try anything that just hit the market. I rather wait at least a couple of years before trying it and has been proven to work and not make the pets sick or causes them to die. 
I learned my lesson from using Comfortis and then Trifexis.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sure you've read the product sheet on the mfr's website, it sounds like the side effects are mild- but I'm with you. ... stays in the system so long it'd scare me.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

I posted about this previously (not to be redundant)  . My 2 dogs got into a LOT of deer ticks (nymphs maybe), while camping a little over a month ago. Their legs were covered, in spite of being treated w/advantix II a week and a half earlier. I was a little panicked about tick borne disease, and bringing them into my home (the ticks). I am very leery of any oral preventative, but my vet recommended it, and I did some internet research. I did end up using it, because it was impossible to remove every one. My dogs have had no reaction/side effects, and I have not seen a flea or tick on either one. We live in area where there are a lot of fleas and ticks, so we have to use something.


----------



## KWenger (Nov 15, 2013)

After doing even more research I have decided that I am going to start giving Charlie Bravecto this week. I've concluded that all medications have some risks and this one is no exception. However, I've failed to find any compelling evidence that it is dangerous and studies in Europe and this country seem to show it has fewer potential side effects than many of the other oral and topical flea/tick preventatives already on the market. For Charlie's well being, I feel this is the prudent thing to do.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I ordered one pill last week. I'm waiting to get it. Riley hates any topical put on him so I am really hoping he won't have any issues with the pill. I couldn't find anything bad about it when I did research on it. I'll update once I have given it to him.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I gave Riley the Bravecto 3 weeks ago. No ill effects that I have seen and I found a dead tick on him last night. I'm pretty sure it was a deer tick too which the product does not claim to kill. So far I am happy with the results.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I want to try this for Max but like everyone else, I'm concerned that it's still new. My vet recommended it, and we go soon for yearly stuff, so I'll discuss it with him again.


----------



## KWenger (Nov 15, 2013)

I gave Charlie his first dose of BRAVECTO four weeks ago on October 1st. Absolutely no side effects whatsoever and I am especially pleased that after spending 8 days in the mountains (we came home yesterday) with several hours of hiking every day, he has absolutely no fleas and I have found only two ticks. Both desiccated and dead. The product seems to be working as it should. No one worries about this sort of thing more than me (see my previous posts!) but after lots of careful research I am convinced BRAVECTO is perhaps the "safest" flea/tick preventative available. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am thinking about taking the leap with Bravecto, maybe with the exceptions of senior citizen Finn ( epilesy) and intact dog Mystic. Any more feedback or good/bad stories for this?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Does it replace Sentinel/Interceptor or is it given as well?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

As I understand it, it is given as well. The Bravecto only covers fleas and ticks. 
You would still need the HW preventative. 

I am trying to decide whether to go with Nexgard or the Bravecto for my guys.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm giving Max both - as Carolina Mom said, the Bravecto is for fleas and ticks, not for heartworm.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm nervous to give it, but the Vectra/Frontline Plus just isnt working, and they play too much for the collars as well as swim daily. I guess I will start with the three middle dogs this week.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I'm nervous to give it, but the Vectra/Frontline Plus just isnt working, and they play too much for the collars as well as swim daily. I guess I will start with the three middle dogs this week.


 I'll be watching for any updates from you! I am trying to decide whether to move to Bravecto, too. We did Advantix II and Heartgard last summer/fall. I really hate topicals - hate having to schedule no-swimming days and make sure it's not going to rain, hate having to keep her from playing with other dogs for a few days, hate that I don't want her getting it on me and yet, I am putting it on her!! 

Bravecto sounds great, but the newness still worries me. There seem not to be any immediate side effects, but the unknowns about long-term use make me hesitant.

I'm hoping to move back to Interceptor for HW. I hope my vet can get it again here, too.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay, I changed my mind from my previous post about not trusting it and not trying it. Ben tested positive for Ehrlichia. Frontline Plus is not working for us anymore, obviously and I don't do flea and tick collars. I have to do something. 

After enough research, talking to the vet and Ben's breeder and only getting positive feedback, I decided to try Bravecto for both my dogs. So far, I have not noticed any side effects except maybe being a bit more tired and sedate the day it was given. 

I found one dead tick on Ben, it was not attached anymore - he has a few more bug bites so there might have been more ticks on him. So, it does seem to work. 

It is promising to be a bad tick season around here. 

Ben is also on 28 days of Doxycycline for the Ehrlichia.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Christa, how long have your pups been on it? I am worried that the tick are becoming immune to Advantix II. Seems my Vet says that she is seeing more tick borne disease even on it. Looking to find a safe alternative.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max was on Frontline Plus for a couple of years, it stopped working about 3 years ago for us. I put him on K9 Advantix and that worked, but I didn't like the way he acted for a couple of days after the application. He would be tired, and depressed, and just not himself. I haven't noticed any of that with the Bravecto.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Dawn, 
Dachsi got the Bravecto 2 weeks ago and Ben just last week - so they have not been on it for long but like I said, I did find a dead tick on Ben and it was not engorged in blood yet. With the Frontline, I found so many bloated ticks and I had actually called Frontline hotline before and asked and I was told that it takes 48 hours for disease to be transmitted, so Frontline works even if the ticks suck blood. Uh....no....it does not work obviously or I would not have had all my dogs test positive for Ehrlichia in the past and present !!
When Toby, Thunder and Dachsi tested positive, I switched them to Frontline Tritak - it works but man did it leave the boys itchy - they scratched themselves continuously, Dachsi to the point of scratching himself raw. I had bad experiences with Advantix, so that was not an option and no way was I going to try that one topical that came out about 2 years ago with Amitraz in it. 
So, after debating it with my vet, I put them back on Frontline Plus at the time because there was nothing else out yet and all tested negative for tick borne diseases again till this year, ugh!

I heard good things about the Seresto collar as well but since I do not leave collars on my dogs unless I walk them or take them somewhere, and my dogs are in bed with me which is not recommended with tick collars on - flea and tick collars are not an option for us.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm confused-I don't see deer ticks listed on the Bravecto site as one of the type of ticks it kills. Here in Wisconsin, deer ticks are my biggest concern.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> Max was on Frontline Plus for a couple of years, it stopped working about 3 years ago for us. I put him on K9 Advantix and that worked, but I didn't like the way he acted for a couple of days after the application. He would be tired, and depressed, and just not himself. I haven't noticed any of that with the Bravecto.



Can I ask how long Max has been on it?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Linda, you are right, Bravecto is not labeled for deer ticks, we have a lot of deer ticks as well. Deer ticks are the ones that transmit Lyme disease. Brown dog ticks are the ones that transmit Ehrlichia - which I am more concerned with at this point. My vet said he has only seen one case of Lyme disease since last year, so it is not as big of an issue. But he did say dogs test positive for Ehrlichia daily. 

I posted the same question in another thread about Bravecto and somebody answered saying that their dog is getting Bravecto and she has found dead deer ticks on him.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

This article, and my vet, say that Bravecto does kill deer ticks: 
New flea/tick medication by Merck just approved: Bravecto | A WordPress Site

Max had his second dose last month. He's had no ill effects at all.
There was a tick crawling on him the other night but hadn't bitten - I smashed it with my big orange hammer.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I talked to the rep at the SAVMA symposium last weekend, and he did confirm that Bravecto does cover deer ticks (always a concern of mine, as well, with Lyme disease).


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great to hear that is does indeed kill deer ticks!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If it does kill deer ticks, why don't they say so on the website? Because it doesn't and that concerns me.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It might be something that just hasn't gotten approved to be on the label yet, but the studies have been done. I'd have to go dig out my literature and see what it says.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> I'm confused-I don't see deer ticks listed on the Bravecto site as one of the type of ticks it kills. Here in Wisconsin, deer ticks are my biggest concern.


It doesn't state it kills deer ticks, however, I found several dead deer ticks last year when Riley was on it. I don't know why it wouldn't kill them unless they are tougher than other kinds of ticks.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I worry every time I try something new, which leaves me grasping on to Frontine Plus and Vectra that simply doesnt work anymore. I am scared this new product will give my Tally cancer and then I will hate myself for my bad choice. On the other hand the ticks are drastically bad. 

I am having a big struggle with the decision currently.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I worry every time I try something new, which leaves me grasping on to Frontine Plus and Vectra that simply doesnt work anymore. I am scared this new product will give my Tally cancer and then I will hate myself for my bad choice. On the other hand the ticks are drastically bad.
> 
> I am having a big struggle with the decision currently.


I struggled with it too.
I guess what finally decided me was the realization that we can't constantly fault ourselves for making choices based on what we know at the time we have to make the choice.
I had Max neutered at 6 months - because that was what we were always told was best. Now I hear it's wrong. 
There was just a post about some treats that I fed him a few years ago, they're now supposedly causing seizures. 
I just do what I think is best - and hope that I'm right.

You have to do the same - and if your right isn't the same as mine, that's okay too.


----------



## KWenger (Nov 15, 2013)

I originally posted questions about Bravecto last fall and after hours of research, soul searching and worry I decided that it was the best option for flea and tick control. Charlie (16 months old now) got his first dose of Bravecto in September and I gave him another two weeks ago. He has shown absolutely no side effects whatsoever. Since it lasts 3 months I didn't give him any between September and March because fleas and ticks aren't a problem here during the winter. Like many of you I am absolutely paranoid about trying ANYTHING new for fear it will cause cancer. We Golden parents are, as a whole, more worried about cancer than anything I think. As any of you who have read my previous posts know, our dear Henry died on Christmas Day 2013 of Hemangiosarcoma at age 8. That experience was devastating and left us even more fearful of cancers. That said, ticks are particularly worrisome and carry dangerous diseases. We decided that we simply had to do something to protect Charlie from fleas and ticks (We used Frontline or Advantix on Henry) and our vet recommended Bravecto. I researched dozens of websites in the US and Europe and could find nothing to indicate it is dangerous or cancer causing. Bravecto settles in the skin and stays in the bloodstream for only a few hours which is good. There is a great deal of information about Bravecto on the internet.....much more than when I originally learned about it last year. If you spend some time googling you can learn a lot about the product. So far I haven't discovered anything bad about it, and on the contrary, the more I read about Bravecto and the various studies that have been done, the better it sounds. Of course, it is a NEW medicine and only time will tell if it truly is as effective and safe as it seems. I am comfortable with my decision to use Bravecto as Charlie's only flea & tick preventative and would encourage everyone to consider it. Only you can decide what is best for your dog.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Good to know, thanks!

Jill, totally understand about your fear - I have the same fear but on the other hand, I really do not want my dogs to die from a tick borne disease that cuts their life short. I had to do something and Bravecto seems the best choice at this time. 

I think regardless what we do or don't do, when our dogs get sick and when they die we will blame ourselves and go over the 'what ifs'.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

cgriffin said:


> Good to know, thanks!
> this time.
> 
> I think regardless what we do or don't do, when our dogs get sick and when they die we will blame ourselves and go over the 'what ifs'.


I love this- it is so true. 


Thanks to everyone who did so much research and shared it. I guess I will go with it for my 4 pet dogs, and wait a few years for anyone being bred in the future.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

KWenger said:


> I know a few of you have tried the new 12 week flea & tick preventative called BRAVECTO that was recently introduced by Merck. Any adverse reactions so far? Since losing our Henry at a young age to Hemangiosarcoma last year I've become somewhat paranoid about heartworm and flea/tick preventative medications. Some studies seem to suggest that meds like these can weaken dogs' immune systems and increase the chance of hemangio. Admittedly the chance of this happening is slim and the studies aren't conclusive....and I'm not entirely convinced there is a connection between hemangiosarcoma and _any_ environmental factors......still.....I worry. A lot!.......


I share your concerns 1000%. After loosing my beloved Yaichi to hemangio in 2012, I am trying to go a more natural holistic route with Brisby in the attempt to stave off cancer in any form, if at all possible.

As a result, I have opted not to use any of these flea/tick and heartworm preventatives for Brisby as in my view, any toxins that kills these pests is obviously circulating in our dogs bloodstream to be able to do so. 

I realize that what I am posting here is not popular with many of you. I also am fortunate to live in a geographic region where the risks of flea, tick borne disease and heartworm are low, which many here are not. 

It is a personal choice relative to what we choose to do or not do for our dogs and I respect this.

For myself and Brisby, I opt to use Brewers yeast with garlic and essential oils like tea tree, rose geranium etc on her collar to keep these pests away. There also are many other options. I also have her blood tested for heartworm every spring.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish that was an option but we have 1000s of ticks in southern Maine with so many diseases, and Lyme Nephritis is a serious threat.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I worry every time I try something new, which leaves me grasping on to Frontine Plus and Vectra that simply doesnt work anymore. I am scared this new product will give my Tally cancer and then I will hate myself for my bad choice. On the other hand the ticks are drastically bad.
> 
> I am having a big struggle with the decision currently.


I share your concerns exactly. It's not immediate side effects I am worried about - it's what it could do long term. And it's just unknown right now since dogs haven't been on it long term yet. But Shala absolutely needs tick protection because of where we train and compete - and I would never take the risk with heartworm. So... there we are. I need to decide in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

laprincessa said:


> I struggled with it too.
> I guess what finally decided me was the realization that we can't constantly fault ourselves for making choices based on what we know at the time we have to make the choice.
> I had Max neutered at 6 months - because that was what we were always told was best. Now I hear it's wrong.
> There was just a post about some treats that I fed him a few years ago, they're now supposedly causing seizures.
> I just do what I think is best - and hope that I'm right.


 We had our Haley neutered at just over 6 months and he appeared to be completely normal and healthy until 11. He lived to 11.5. Also, it only increases the risk. Some don't ever get cancer. I hope Max is one of those!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm going to pick up Bravecto for my pups today. It does not cover heartworms, but I don't think that's a big issue in Southern California areas. I'll ask my vet today when I get my Bravetco


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

As far as I know, there is heartworm disease in every state in the US, but yes, definitely ask your vet about it. 
It just takes one dog with heartworm disease to move into the area from another state to transmit the disease via mosquitos. That is how it spread across the country.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

To all who are worried about Bravecto, I worry about everything too especially after losing four dogs to hemangiosarcoma. I would not willingly jeopardize the health of my dogs, but I never heard a single bad review about Bravecto and as far as I know, it has been around in Europe for longer without incidence. I have to do something to prevent any further exposure for tick borne diseases that are the immediate thread!

There are a lot of people out there that even spread the rumor that Frontline Plus causes cancer in dogs. So, what are we actually to do? Ticks and tick borne diseases are here and now. 

I feel a bit better about using the Bravecto given that the breeder of Ben used it last year on all her dogs, even the breeding dogs and had no ill effects and she said her repro vet even approves of it for all dogs even the breeding dogs. 

Knock on wood! I hope it works for us, retesting the boys in fall will tell me.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

cgriffin said:


> To all who are worried about Bravecto, I worry about everything too especially after losing four dogs to hemangiosarcoma. I would not willingly jeopardize the health of my dogs, but I never heard a single bad review about Bravecto and as far as I know, it has been around in Europe for longer without incidence. I have to do something to prevent any further exposure for tick borne diseases that are the immediate thread!
> 
> There are a lot of people out there that even spread the rumor that Frontline Plus causes cancer in dogs. So, what are we actually to do? Ticks and tick borne diseases are here and now.
> 
> ...


One of the things that helped convince me was that my vet is using it on his dogs. Along with not being able to find a bad review anywhere, and knowing that I can take a dozen ticks off Max on any given day from Spring to late Fall, it was a decision I had to make, too.


----------



## La224 (Jun 12, 2013)

New flea/tick medication by Merck just approved: Bravecto | A WordPress Site

Looks like it was approved to kill deer ticks, also.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

La224 said:


> New flea/tick medication by Merck just approved: Bravecto | A WordPress Site
> 
> Looks like it was approved to kill deer ticks, also.


Not according to the product website. This is what worries me. I want to see it on the product website, not hear it from a rep or see it on a blog.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> To all who are worried about Bravecto, I worry about everything too especially after losing four dogs to hemangiosarcoma. I would not willingly jeopardize the health of my dogs, but I never heard a single bad review about Bravecto and as far as I know, it has been around in Europe for longer without incidence. I have to do something to prevent any further exposure for tick borne diseases that are the immediate thread!
> 
> There are a lot of people out there that even spread the rumor that Frontline Plus causes cancer in dogs. So, what are we actually to do? Ticks and tick borne diseases are here and now.
> 
> ...


I think many of us are just being cautious because the fact is, it hasn't been around long enough to know about POSSIBLE longterm effects. It's only been used in Europe for a year (March 2014) and the US for a few months less (June 2014). So while there is good solid evidence of no immediate side effects (or very few) it's the longterm unknown that is worrying for some of us. No dog has been on it for, like, 10 years. That's what worries me anyway.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh I know, and it worries me too, I just wanted to make the point that I did not make this decision to try Bravecto lightly. Everybody that knows me, understands how crazy I am about my dogs and that I would do absolutely ANYTHING for them and their health and keep them with me for as long as possible. It was not a spur of the moment decision - Ehrlichia and other tick borne diseases also scare the heck out of me.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> Oh I know, and it worries me too, I just wanted to make the point that I did not make this decision to try Bravecto lightly. Everybody that knows me, understands how crazy I am about my dogs and that I would do absolutely ANYTHING for them and their health and keep them with me for as long as possible. It was not a spur of the moment decision - Ehrlichia and other tick borne diseases also scare the heck out of me.


Totally agree. And I'm leaning towards trying the Bravecto because I really hate using topicals. I just wish it wasn't so brand new!! Argh. It's such a hard decision.


----------



## Golden2727bud (Apr 2, 2015)

Bravecto is labeled for the deer tick. (aka- black-legged tick)

Here is a link discussing the black-legged/deer tick.
TickEncounter Resource Center > Tick Identification > Ixodes scapularis (Blacklegged tick or Deer tick)

and here is a link to the Bravecto website where it states that it covers the black legged tick:
http://www.mypet.com/bravecto.aspx


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.fda.gov/downloads/animal...ldrugproducts/foiadrugsummaries/ucm399075.pdf


So this info isnt that encouraging. I would definitely not give it to dogs who will be bred. I did try it on Copley and Lush( spayed and neutered) and it is working great on the ticks with no side effects. Te data on the birth defects looks grim.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll be in the watch and see mode on the Bravecto. As many of you already know, I made the mistake of giving Toby a Comfortis and he experienced a severe reaction to it, for 3 weeks. It caused me untold heartache and worry and cost us $3000 to get him healthy again...so I'm not a fan of ingesting the poisons orally as a result. I will never use something like that on Toby again, but will reserve a decision for Yogi until a few years have passed here in the US to see if there are any adverse reactions to dogs, GRs specifically. 

I'm using a topical called Activyl Plus which works great for fleas and ticks. I'm not fond of the oil slick but it is definitely working. You cannot use this topical if you own a housecat though and I'd worry if you have small children too, as with any topical pesticide.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> *I worry every time I try something new, which leaves me grasping on to Frontine Plus and Vectra that simply doesnt work anymore. *
> 
> *I am having a big struggle with the decision currently.*


I am in the same boat. I gave up on Frontline long ago and moved to K9 Advantix but that wasn't working well anymore. It might last 2-3 weeks max but not a month for sure. I tried K9 Advantix 2 a friend had on hand recently with the first tick appearing two weeks ago. It made Fiona a little itchy so that is out. Why they stopped making the original K9 I don't know.

Can't win. I have given all the natural stuff a try and ours ticks laugh at all of it. Garlic, oils, diatomaceous earth, etc. 

I have a tube of vectra but afraid to try it after so many dogs seeming to have reactions to it. Our vet tried selling the Activyl but for some reason sold it all at 50% off. Don't know why, maybe people didn't like the oil slick Anne mentioned. I never got a chance to try it.

Collars don't do much of a job either. Not big on the idea of oral flea and tick meds. Once that pill is down the hatch and in the dogs system if they have a reaction you're doomed.

I give a thorough brushing out at least once every day as I have learned to trust any tick med 100% The brushing isn't 100% either when trying to find something the size of a head of a pin on a double coated dog. I can spend 20 minutes doing it and sometimes 5 minutes later one is crawling on her head.

Don't move here. Our ticks have become superbugs.

With all that said (and thanks for reading) people in my area do swear by this, that, and the other thing. Whether a top spot, oral med...or chasing there dog around spritzing them with natural oils 

Maybe my dogs have the sweet blood insects adore like I do? The first mosquito of the season that hatches 5 miles away will find me instantly as soon as I walk out the door.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have been around here a long time and most of you who have been here several years know the story of how I lost my 4 yr 2 mth old boy, Hunter (avatar picture) to ProHeart 6 back 10-16-03. For MONTHS I blamed myself for swiching him from Interceptor to that injection. Then came to realize, I was was trusting my vet who was trusting the drug company *he came not to trust them so much). It was not fault. I thought I was doing a good think as Hunter didn't care for the Interceptor tablets.

After that I was scared to try ANYHING.I was using Fro0ntline Plus--it stopped working. I tried Advantage--it didn't work. Luckily we rarely have ticks around here and not many fleas--despite trees all around us. I would use Comfortis when I saw or suspected a flea on Honey, which was only about 3 times a year. When Honey got sick my vet found several ticks "under her arm). She died not long afterward.

We adoptee Moose and Sophie and had to do something. My vet suggest the Bravecto and I put my fear on back burner and got one for each dog. Been over a month and neither has had any problem at all. We do not have Lyme's down here but as said, ticks and spread other diseases. Can't chance it. And they are both onh Heartgard for heartworm. Honey had hearworms when we adopted her in 2002. We had her treated and when she died in 2014, she had never had any problems from either the worms or treatment. But I watched my neighbor's two dogs die from heartworms because they were "inside dogs and didn't need the prevention." Then when diagnosed, said they couldn't afford the treatment. So sad.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

3 goldens, I do remember that sad awful thing happened, and I suspect it is actually a big part of my fear of new dog drugs/medications. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> http://www.fda.gov/downloads/animal...ldrugproducts/foiadrugsummaries/ucm399075.pdf
> 
> 
> So this info isnt that encouraging. I would definitely not give it to dogs who will be bred. I did try it on Copley and Lush( spayed and neutered) and it is working great on the ticks with no side effects. Te data on the birth defects looks grim.


I am no scientist, but the number of dogs in the studies seems very small. Seems to have great results - but then you look at the results of the females who were bred...? Two litters lost? Yikes. That scares me a lot. Birth defects in puppies. I know I have no plans to breed Shala, but that scares me. Maybe enough to stick to Advantix II this season. 

Do new vet drugs really get approved with such small control group numbers??


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm paying close attention to discussion of this drug.... my dogs would really just need 1 pill each per year since I just worry about 1-2 months of the year.... but I don't like the idea of any pill or topical literally covering for such a long period of time. That's a huge issue for me, even listening to other local people who I respect using it. I probably would prefer to wait 2-5 years to see what happens long term. I gather stuff builds up in the system. On one hand, I like just giving one pill for the year, but I am creeped out that it stays in their system so long. 

We don't have flea issues - but ticks have been a concern in April-June (when it's wet and mild). It's not a _huge_ concern but just a concern... <- I forgot this month when starting my guys up on HW prevention again and put them on Sentinel. My vet generally won't sell Sentinel and Flea/Tick stuff together (and they don't encourage people to buy Frontline for ticks, because it doesn't work). Normally I'd give heartguard during this time if I have to put something on the dogs for ticks. 

I just wish I could remember what my one vet was saying about ticks which have been noticeable the last 5-6 years. But we went many years without ever seeing a single tick on our dogs (and we don't generally do flea/tick stuff).


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Everybody has to do what they feel comfortable with - 
my report on Bravecto so far: I have found several dead ticks on Ben and they were not filled with blood and were barely attached to the skin, making them easy to remove. 
No side effects so far in Ben or Dachsi.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just thought I'd point out if you are giving oral flea/tick and oral heartworm medication you might want to space it out, such as one in the beginning of the month and one mid month. That way you minimize the total load of pesticide in the body of the dog. Also, give with a full meal to help with any gastric issues. I've started giving the HW in multi-bites too just to make sure they don't gulp it down without chewing. Since I don't do oral flea and tick I don't know if that's possible either, but perhaps if you can split the pill it might minimize a severe reaction.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

The Bravecto is actually a little beefy bite. Both my dogs got it with a full meal and the package says to give it with a full meal. 

I also break the Heartgard in several pieces when giving it with a full meal. And yes, definitely don't give all meds the same day - I also space mine out. 
Next month I will switch over to Interceptor though which is smaller and not as easy to break into more than 2 pieces.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I gave Bravecto to Copley and Lush, and frontline plus to Mystic, Tally, and Finn. All five got Sentinel on 3/15.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I was at the vet clinic today for Toby's acupuncture and we discussed Bravecto, Nexgard and flea and tick meds in general. She said the biggest problem she sees right now with Bravecto is that client's forget when they dose it and don't remember 3 months later. She is not actively promoting Bravecto right now, preferring to wait and see what the experience is in dogs using it here in the states, but for those clients who ask and want to use it she will prescribe with the caveat they chart it on a calendar and create reminders so they will dose appropriately at the right times. 

She is also preparing a letter to all clients regarding Trifexis- no longer recommends it for anyone and will no longer prescribe it. She said too many deaths, reports of seizures and bad side effects caused her to make this move. She also said that when she tried it on her own dog she kept on finding it spit out in various places around the house (smart dog) and it reeked of pesticide smell. That alone turned her stomach to prescribing it.

For now we are continuing with Activyl Plus for both our dogs. I may reassess with Yogi in a couple of years but I will never use an oral medication with Toby again given his horrible reaction to Comfortis.

As soon as we run out of Heartgard we'll be back using Interceptor.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Mine do not get flea/tick prevention but a couple of times a year. They are not on a "schedule" like with the HW prevention. they get their Heartgard on the 1st of every month and I put a stick on the calendar as soon as they get it. Just mark FLEA for the other stuff and as said above, never together. 

I even have vax done at least a week afterwards. Sophie will only get rabies from here out (she is 1) and Moose most likely will also. Sad thing, they were both vaccinated against rabies last Sept. at a clinic in Austin and the paper says they are good for 3 years and next rabies will be due in 2017. But this little town I live in says they have to get rabies every year, so both will have to be vaccinated in Aug. Makes me SO MAD.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

The Bravecto comes with little stickers for your calendar, just like the other meds do. It's not hard to track. 

But then, some people...............never mind


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

laprincessa said:


> The Bravecto comes with little stickers for your calendar, just like the other meds do. It's not hard to track.
> 
> But then, some people...............never mind


Yeah, I think most of us here on the forum would be able to calendar things pretty well, but my guess is her average client owner is just a little distracted and clueless so she has to deal with those types and their mentality. It's really easy to just google calendar schedule every med and have it send you a reminder on the due date! Our Toby is on several different meds done at different intervals and Google calendar is a godsend to me to know which eye drop to use on Sundays , which injection gets done on the 2nd Tuesday of the month and which one on the 4th, etc! 

3 Goldens, I'm surprised about your county. Dallas county vets are using the 3 year protocol for all vaccines except for bordatella and leptospirosis. We only do the bordatella when we are going to board the pups and we do the lepto since we've dealt with lepto in a bridge dog and don't want to repeat that experience again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Correction - just talked to my breeder, she did give Bravecto to the males and older dogs last fall with good results. She did not give it to the breeding females, to be clear and not misleading to anybody. 

Anyway, so far Bravecto is working a lot better than Frontline Plus for sure.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I gave my first treatment of Bravecto to my dogs. So far no issues to report, and they seemed fine afterwards.

I'm not sure if I'll be using Bravecto all the time, because I have had awesome results with Revolution for over 2 years now. But I'm open to the idea of a product like Bravecto. 

If it has good results, I'm willing to keep using it, but since it's a brand new product...I'm worried about what effects it might have on my pups.

Then again, Revolution might have neg effects too but fleas are an issue and my dogs need to be protected


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I too,am always worried about the flea and tick meds., something has just always woriied me about them, I have used the topicals, but not all summer, now trying springtime bug off, I had some here,from a few years ago.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

It's been 3 weeks and no fleas on my dogs with Bravecto. Good results so far, and no issues to report too


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

This has been a great read! Will definitely be considering Bravecto!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I cant actually believe how well the Bravesto is doing its job of killing ticks. I pray there is not going to be a side affect later. My four pet dogs have virtually no ticks for the first tmie ever.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> I cant actually believe how well the Bravesto is doing its job of killing ticks. I pray there is not going to be a side affect later. My four pet dogs have virtually no ticks for the first time ever.


Me too...I really hope Bravesto has no long term side affects (or any really) for my pups.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Same here
I've taken two off Max - one crawling on his leg, and one dead one on his back. The dead one was just dead, not engorged, so if it bit him, it died instantly.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Any updates on how Bravecto is working for your pups? There was a news story yesterday in Ontario on how there is an increase of Lyme disease and ticks this year around the area. It's getting me all antsy and is wanting me to get on this Bravecto by June 1st...

If anyone can please provide an update on how their pup is doing and to settle my nerves?!?!? =)

I am truly considering putting Oatmeal on this as he is doing absolutely fine on Revolution for fleas and I don't really want to mess with that!

THANKS!!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max just had his third dose last week. I've found a few ticks on him, dead ticks, dried up dead ticks, not engorged, just dead. Dead, dead, dead. 

And he's had no issues at all. Except for an increased tendency to bring home body parts of critters, but I'm not sure that's related to the Bravecto.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Nexgard is working for us. Has anyone seen any problems with it?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nexgard is great, works well. Just has to be given every month where Bravecto is every 3 months.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

So far so good with the Bravecto. I haven't found any ticks attached to Riley. I'm curious to see how it does with fleas as I usually have an issue during the summer months.


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Decided to give it a try. Bella is pretty sensitive and did totally fine. We are in a pretty active area apparently and haven't seen one! Pleased so far.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My two dogs are on Bravecto and no issues so far. And I find lots of dead ticks on them, not engorged blood filled ticks like on Frontline Plus. So, the Bravecto kills fast and hopefully before transmitting disease. My dogs will get a second dose in June, I will stick with it.

As for the other poster who is using Revolution, uh, I don't know if you can mix Revolution and Bravecto since both do fleas, that might be overdoing it. Maybe you need to talk to your vet and if you want to use Bravecto, switch your dog to another heartworm preventative like Heartqard Plus or Interceptor.


----------



## KWenger (Nov 15, 2013)

Charlie continues to do great on Bravecto. No fleas whatsoever (not a single one) and only a couple of dead, desiccated ticks. He has also never shown any negative side effects either. Our experience with Bravecto has been very positive.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with this. It is the only time I have ever felt the ticks were totally under control. Very impressed- so hoping no longterm issues but so far so great.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Wondering about something I was told last week by a tech at my vet's office. I started my dogs on Nexgard and she said I could buy the next highest size needed and half it, making one pill cover two months. She said that the medication was evenly distributed so I didn't have to worry about whether or not the half pill given contained the proper dosage. I love that idea because a 6 month supply would cover a year.

I can't do that with Grace yet because she's not a stable weight but I can with my other adult dog. All of these medicines are so expensive, just wondering if anyone else does that as a cost cutting measure? I like the idea of the Bravecto and it being given only once for three months. Dr's Foster&Smith has it listed for $39.99 each regardless of size.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Actually as a tech, I would never recommend this to anyone. I personally would not feel comfortable with it, so I would not recommend it. And how does she know that the medication is evenly distributed? 
I am paying about 49 dollars for one Bravecto that covers 3 months. The price at Drs. Foster and Smith is a steal - but you need a script from your vet.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

cgriffin said:


> Actually as a tech, I would never recommend this to anyone. I personally would not feel comfortable with it, so I would not recommend it. And how does she know that the medication is evenly distributed?
> I am paying about 49 dollars for one Bravecto that covers 3 months. The price at Drs. Foster and Smith is a steal - but you need a script from your vet.


I don't know, just relaying what I was told. She said she does that for her dogs and the ladies up front said it's not uncommon.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I would be very uncomfortable doing that, too
And the ladies up front aren't vets, so I really wouldn't rely on them.
You can get a scrip from your vet for Drs. Foster and Smith or you can ask if your vet will match their price.
I wouldn't take chances with medications.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

No, they just work for vets and spend their days dealing with dogs, clients and passing out medications. What do they know anyway? Again, just passing on what I was told.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Excuse me! Receptionists working at the desk are just that - receptionists. I am a LVT, I am not working anymore but that was always a beef of mine, receptionists giving medical advise. It still is a beef of mine when I go and see my vet who I also worked with in the past. Receptionists are not knowledgeable nor are they qualified to give medical advise or give recommendations on dosing patients - period!
Yes, a tech is qualified, if it is a licensed tech like I am. But still, I also worked with some techs that should have just stayed totally out of the veterinary profession. The main person to ask about medications and dosing is your vet!

Okay, mini rant is over!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

cgriffin said:


> Excuse me! Receptionists working at the desk are just that - receptionists. I am a LVT, I am not working anymore but that was always a beef of mine, receptionists giving medical advise. It still is a beef of mine when I go and see my vet who I also worked with in the past. Receptionists are not knowledgeable nor are they qualified to give medical advise or give recommendations on dosing patients - period!
> Yes, a tech is qualified, if it is a licensed tech like I am. But still, I also worked with some techs that should have just stayed totally out of the veterinary profession. The main person to ask about medications and dosing is your vet!
> 
> Okay, mini rant is over!



What she said ^^ !


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

cgriffin said:


> Excuse me! Receptionists working at the desk are just that - receptionists. I am a LVT, I am not working anymore but that was always a beef of mine, receptionists giving medical advise. It still is a beef of mine when I go and see my vet who I also worked with in the past. Receptionists are not knowledgeable nor are they qualified to give medical advise or give recommendations on dosing patients - period!
> Yes, a tech is qualified, if it is a licensed tech like I am. But still, I also worked with some techs that should have just stayed totally out of the veterinary profession. The main person to ask about medications and dosing is your vet!
> 
> Okay, mini rant is over!


My apologies! The last reply really wasn't even directed towards you! I have no reason to doubt this persons qualifications as a vet tech and neither do you. She DID in fact talk to the vet about that dosage for my adult dog, who said it was fine to do. They both agreed that for a growing puppy whose weight is changing it wouldn't be good to do that. The "ladies up front" simply said it wasn't uncommon when I checked out, they did not offer their advice on dosing! Good grief!

Researching the topic there are about an equal number of opinions on do or don't, so I doubt every vet would agree. These medications are huge money makers and most are priced differently at every outlet. I was asking about the most cost effective way to treat my dogs, at my vet, and that's the advice I was given.


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

cgriffin said:


> Receptionists are not knowledgeable nor are they qualified to give medical advise or give recommendations on dosing patients - period!


Not all receptionists are not knowledgeable. I worked as a receptionist but did tech work as well. I manned the front desk as well as assisted the doctors with patients in exams, surgeries, treatments, etc.. No, I was not licensed, but that's not to say I didn't know my share of information. 

That being said, I would never tell anyone to cut an oral flea medication in half. Like you said, the medication may not be evenly distributed. The only medication I personally ever split was Frontline Plus and only after checking with my doctor.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I split frontlines every month. I don't split heartgard though I know many people who do. But I use ivermectin so not a big deal to give each dog their own weight appropriate dose. In human medicine unless there is a score the pill should not be split.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> I split frontlines every month. I don't split heartgard though I know many people who do. But I use ivermectin so not a big deal to give each dog their own weight appropriate dose. In human medicine unless there is a score the pill should not be split.


After this discussion yesterday I spent several hours searching for information about this and found many instances where breeders and owners of multiple dogs use Ivermectin that they buy at places like Tractor Supply. I have not split the Heartgard pills that I've given so far but I did split the Nexguard that I gave my small dog. I don't find the Heartgard to be that expensive but when you throw in flea&tick preventative it can become quite costly. I was given one for each dog at no charge to try.

Even giving the whole 10-25 lb heartgard to Grace @ 8 weeks I saw a live roundworm in her stool yesterday, one single worm. I was pretty shocked at that considering all the dewormer that she's had. It may not be anything to be concerned about but that's supposed to prevent or kill intestinal parasites as well.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Bravecto is a round meaty bite - not scored. I agree, unless something is scored, it should not be split.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

And your puppy should actually get regular dewormer made for puppies at that age, administered by your vet, especially if she has roundworms. Heartgard will not be enough for a load of worms already present.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

When I met Grace she was probably already on a second or third generation of worms- nothing to do with you, of course, but her dam's situation and the intervention on that front that was almost certainly missed. We dewormed her that day and I did it another time. She is going to need the life cycle nipped in the bud with extra dewormings aside from her monthly heartgard, because as CGrifffin says, the monthly maintenance dose is for dogs who aren't carrying a parasite load past what they picked up in the last 30 days. I'm glad you saw the one go! I hope it got flushed into the septic tank! 3 day of panacur for her! If she were mine, I would give it on days 21-24 from her heartgard and then give the heartgard a day late. LMK her weight and I will drop it by for you today or tomorrow. I want to see her anyway!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> When I met Grace she was probably already on a second or third generation of worms- nothing to do with you, of course, but her dam's situation and the intervention on that front that was almost certainly missed. We dewormed her that day and I did it another time. She is going to need the life cycle nipped in the bud with extra dewormings aside from her monthly heartgard, because as CGrifffin says, the monthly maintenance dose is for dogs who aren't carrying a parasite load past what they picked up in the last 30 days. I'm glad you saw the one go! I hope it got flushed into the septic tank! 3 day of panacur for her! If she were mine, I would give it on days 21-24 from her heartgard and then give the heartgard a day late. LMK her weight and I will drop it by for you today or tomorrow. I want to see her anyway!



Thanks but I won't be in town with her until Saturday evening. She had a negative fecal @ 8 weeks so nothing other than the Heartgard was given at that time. I picked up some dewormer today at a local vet where I am. I can come by your house with her next week if you'd like or you are always welcome at my home or work! Whatever is easiest for you!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

cgriffin said:


> And your puppy should actually get regular dewormer made for puppies at that age, administered by your vet, especially if she has roundworms. Heartgard will not be enough for a load of worms already present.


That has been done for her, under vet direction and supervision.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Started Oatmeal on his first dose last night. This morning he woke up as any other morning. Popped up when I got up and was ready to go out =)

When we went back upstairs so that I can change and get ready for work he was back in bed with the bf for his little snooze until the bf got up for work.

I will post updates on how the drug is affecting him in anything!

Have a good one!!!!!


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Been pretty much 3 months since Oatmeal's first dose. Not a single tick to be found! He had his annual last month and my vet found no bites on him neither! Definitely no short term effects and hopefully will not be any long term!!!

Safe to say that Bravecto is working!!! =)

I will be giving him second dose in the next few days =)


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Has anyone tried Bravecto but their dog had a previous reaction to an ingestible (Trifexis) previously?

Trifexis reaction was June 2014, after reaction switched to Revolution, currently using Revolution to Nov 1, 2015.

Vet gave us one Bravecto to try next Spring.

Said dog has previous immune system issues including 9 months with demodex mange (while on Sentinel) in 2013, we think he has finally outgrown his immune issues, but just worth noting -he had a very tough first two years. Sentinel ingested fine, but after the mange, we figured a switch up was warranted (and I never want to do liquid ivermectin to a dog ever again!!). So we tried Trifexis with the reaction, then to Revolution. We have had three ticks on him (found alive and full) since November 2014 to June 2015.

Vet says he is hearing nothing but positive from Bravecto, we both joked if there's a negative to happen, it will be us, so obviously I am nervous.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Some neighborhood wildlife, mostly racoons and opossums, brought some awful fleas onto my property and my poor goldens picked up a few. Did not want to do topicals as the frontline did not work at all (I think applying water would have been more effective) so my vet suggested Bravecto and although I hate the thought of giving anything oral, it has worked tremendously well with no side effects so far.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been using Bravecto for every 6 months now, and no issues to report so far! The dogs don't have fleas or ticks, and I'm very happy with the results so far.


----------



## Maggie May (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been using Bravecto on Jackson who is 16 months old since he was 6 months old. My vet recommended it. He doesn't really like the taste so I break it up into smaller pieces and hid it in his canned limited ingredient food [he also eats Fromm adult large dog dry food too] my vet said it was OK to break it up. I like that it's a 3 month dose and I plan on giving it to him 4x a year for full year protection. He has had no ticks or fleas. Someone above said it didn't kill the deer tick, it does. I live in Connecticut, which is the original Lyme state in a rural area where there are herds of deer! Below is a short product description from Allivet, which is where I get the Bravecto and his heartworm medicine. Much cheaper than the vet and other vendors. He has had no side effects and has had a sensitive digestive system since he was a puppy, no pizza crusts for him! Pure pumpkin mixed with cut up chicken is a miracle ‘drug’. I freeze the canned pumpkin in an ice cube tray so I can have it on hand when needed. He won’t eat the pumpkin on his food, only from a bowl with the chicken. Mr. Fussy!

From Allivet - ‘Bravecto is a convenient tasty chew that kills fleas, prevents flea infestations, and kills ticks (black-legged tick i.e. Deer tick, American dog tick, and brown dog tick) for 12 weeks. Bravecto also kills lone star ticks for 8 weeks. Bravecto works fast, stays strong, lasts long. 1 chewable tablet per package. See Allivet's Flea and Tick Chart to find which flea and tick product is best for your pet.’

Allivet has a flea and tick chart along with a heartworm chart, which is very helpful when selecting products. Plus, there are a lot of customer reviews. 

Hope this helps

Maggie


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has posted this - but if you buy two doses at once, there's a $15 rebate. You just have to register on the website, I think you get the form from the vet. I got the check very quickly. 
Max is on his third dose, with no side effects, and no ticks on him. I live in the woods, and the deer play in our fields, along with rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels, etc. I would take dozens of ticks off Max in previous years. Since the Bravecto, nothing


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted this - but if you buy two doses at once, there's a $15 rebate. You just have to register on the website, I think you get the form from the vet. I got the check very quickly.
> Max is on his third dose, with no side effects, and no ticks on him. I live in the woods, and the deer play in our fields, along with rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels, etc. I would take dozens of ticks off Max in previous years. Since the Bravecto, nothing


Hmmm I wonder if we have this rebate also in Canada?!?!

Must investigate!!! =)


----------



## DOGSbh (Apr 10, 2017)

MaggieandBailey said:


> I posted about this previously (not to be redundant)  . My 2 dogs got into a LOT of deer ticks (nymphs maybe), while camping a little over a month ago. Their legs were covered, in spite of being treated w/advantix II a week and a half earlier. I was a little panicked about tick borne disease, and bringing them into my home (the ticks). I am very leery of any oral preventative, but my vet recommended it, and I did some internet research. I did end up using it, because it was impossible to remove every one. My dogs have had no reaction/side effects, and I have not seen a flea or tick on either one. We live in area where there are a lot of fleas and ticks, so we have to use something.


European Medicines Agency - Veterinary medicines - Bravecto


----------



## egroegart (Aug 3, 2017)

I know this thread is old, but I just wanted to chime in. A vet, much like a medical doctor is not going to tell you to do something with medication that is not recommended to be done. Like splitting nexgard in half. It's not meant to be done and I would imagine if a vet told you to do that and then there were some adverse reaction then they could be held liable. I'm not sure but just guessing. Now with that said, I used Frontline for years, and it was so expensive to treat 8 cats and 4 dogs, and everyone told us not to split the frontline. and they also said that the frontline for cats was different than for dogs. But it was our vet who told us to just buy the largest tube of frontline and measure out the dosage for cats from the large tube. and that frontline was the same for cats and dogs. I was able to treat 6 cats from one tube of the large breed dog tube. and then use one large tube each on the large dogs. and it worked out great for years. Never had a flea. Until last year when frontline out of nowhere just started to be ineffective. So my vet said to switch to nexgard. And once again people and other vets are saying not to split it up. and my vet once again said to just split it up, and that's what we've been doing. No fleas, and no bad effects. So vets are not going to tell you to do something that's not recommended by the manufacturer. But our vet is an old school country vet, and I don't think he worries about things like that lol. and he's right, we've had no problems and nexgard works perfectly. I am sure they are only recommending not to split it up because of money. The prices are ridiculous especially if you have a lot of pets. There's no way I'd be able to afford to treat all the animals that I do if I wasn't able to split it up like that. I'm not recommending that anyone split it up. You should listen to your vet. But from my experience and with my vets advice both Frontline and nexgard now have both worked perfectly when split up.


----------

